# Cedar (Silicon Oasis) Compound



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi all;

We are considering a move to the Cedar compound in Silicon Oasis and were wondering if anyone in this forum lives or know anyone living there.

Any opinion, good or bad, is welcome to help us with the decision...Thanks !!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

Have you tried doing a search? I'm sure there was a recent thread with opinions about the Cedar villas


----------

